
Build a “Not Hotdog” Clone with React Native - nodemonutil
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/build-a-not-hotdog-clone-with-react-native-8f9b9eb75bd2
======
applecrazy
Turns out, the original Not Hotdog app was actually built with RN. Somebody
wrote about it here: [https://medium.com/@timanglade/how-hbos-silicon-valley-
built...](https://medium.com/@timanglade/how-hbos-silicon-valley-built-not-
hotdog-with-mobile-tensorflow-keras-react-native-ef03260747f3)

------
bwasti
Why not use tensorflow.js or onnx.js and just do this in the browser/locally?
Models have gotten good and this type of classification is very cheap these
days. Hitting the network for such a small task is very much overkill

------
gourneau
Azumio has a pretty nice API that does food recognition as a service if you
want to expand beyond hot dogs :)

[http://caloriemama.ai/api](http://caloriemama.ai/api)

------
inform880
Using yarn, without hooks, and giving Google even more data.

~~~
lucasmullens
It sounds like you have some opinions on these things but didn't say what it
is. Are those bad? Why?

~~~
inform880
Yarn is generally regarded as not necessary anymore:
[https://medium.com/@vincentnewkirk/npm-vs-
yarn-2019-e88757b1...](https://medium.com/@vincentnewkirk/npm-vs-
yarn-2019-e88757b17038)

While hooks are generally regarded as faster, classes are actually much closer
than previously though. But they still get beat out in the benchmarks:
[https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/this-benchmark-is-indeed-
fla...](https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/this-benchmark-is-indeed-
flawed-c3d6b5b6f97f)

Firebase was bought by Google, which while there hasn't been anything in the
news regarding Firebase, Google still collects and shares data.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privacy_concerns_regarding_Goo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privacy_concerns_regarding_Google)

~~~
freehunter
Just as a note, twice now you've said the word "generally" and provided the
same link, one person's blog representing his own opinion. That's not what the
word "generally" means.

You can say "one person has the opinion that Yarn is not required anymore".
But saying "generally" means it's common knowledge and most people would agree
with that opinion. That doesn't seem to be the case here.

